# Too many mods...



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

got your attention!!!
No I just wanted to mention that in the competition arena forum there are TWO gopro mods...
Is there a new marshall in town??  
Nuthing wrong...It's all good!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2003)

thanks, I fixed it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

Fucker cloned himself ! LOL 

DP


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

Prince you are THE MAN!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

I wonder how many mods are going to come and check what my bitch is... 
\Yes I am bored at work!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

I checked


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I checked




You don't count...you check everything 


DP


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Fucker cloned himself ! LOL
> 
> DP



 First the sheep, now this.......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You don't count...you check everything
> 
> 
> DP




No I don't...I'm stuck in my journal half the time...._you_ check everything


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> First the sheep, now this.......


What he cloned Mule's sheep???


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I checked


He,he... Da gathering of the mods... 
 all!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What he cloned Mule's sheep???



I heard he's trying the old fashion way  

Good thing Gopro never comes over here.


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I heard he's trying the old fashion way
> 
> Good thing Gopro never comes over here.


Oh NO
 
You don't mean "THE OL' FASHION WAY"
Poor sheep!!!


We could send him an invite and see what kind of feedback he has to offer this topic...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> We could send him an invite and see what kind of feedback he has to offer this topic...



Ummmmm, maybe I should edit my comment


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

Naw,he's a big boy!!!He can take it,as much as he can dish it...
Don't we all?


----------



## kuso (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, I HAVE to check....after all, I`m the mod of this forum


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well, I HAVE to check....after all, I`m the mod of this forum


Nuthing to see,move along...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

(borrowed)


DP


----------



## Dero (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you mean??? When are you going to return it???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What you mean??? When are you going to return it???



When she's done 


DP


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What he cloned Mule's sheep???


Speaking of Mule.....where has he been?????


----------



## Mudge (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Fucker cloned himself ! LOL
> 
> DP



Does that still qualify as all natural?


----------



## Dero (Jan 26, 2003)

Well,how natural was the original sheep?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 26, 2003)

Are you calling GP a sheep?  

I will bring flowers to your funeral...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Too many mods...........



Yeah, we should shoot a couple.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Too many mods...*



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah, we should shoot a couple.


we shoot back.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Too many mods...*



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah, we should shoot a couple.



Lets just hang em........


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Are you calling GP a sheep?
> 
> I will bring flowers to your funeral...


No,no,no,no,no...Mudge don't put words in my mouth!!!
I was reffering to the ORIGINAL sheep that GP was...well,errr...
cloning with...Is THAT sheep natural!!!?
 

Look at dat Tank go...can someone open the door before he...
 too late...  


Prince we need a new side door!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Too many mods...*



> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Lets just hang em........



Hang them then shoot them - 


Only Male Moderators though


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Too many mods...*



> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_Only Male Moderators though



  Tsk, tsk...........we do NOT discriminate.  

Nothing mentioned about WHAT we get to shoot them with though.  
Smile w8lifter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry mmafiter, it had to be done.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Too many mods...*



> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Only Male Moderators though



Where does that leave Kuso?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Too many mods...*



> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Where does that leave Kuso?



Ouch.........stick and twist.  Scotty scores again.


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

Hmmmm,I guess you have a few hours before he sees that!!!

Good one!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 27, 2003)

Hehehe, first Gopro, then Kuso........ My days are numbered.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2003)

I agree with Dero:  Time to get rid of all IM mods.


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I agree with Dero:  Time to get rid of all IM mods.


WAIT A SEC!!!!
I NEVER  said get ride of the mods!!!
Nice try 'Boon!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm,I guess you have a few hours before he sees that!!!
> 
> Good one!!!


Correction Scotty, he's up early today...

 

Ohio kusosan!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Correction Scotty, he's up early today...



Why, you keep stealing the covers last night?


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

MAN...You crack me up!!!


NO!     

Watch it,incoming!!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Why, you keep stealing the covers last night?



 I think its funny, 

and there is no shame in you taking the Covers off your man, or whatever


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Watch it,incoming!!!!




**DUCK**  Whew, that was close.


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> I think its funny,
> 
> and there is no shame in you taking the Covers off your man, or whatever


Hmmmm,MJ explain to me,just HOW I would do that,being that kuso is in Japan and I'm in Canada...
 
And please don't try to fabricate what you can't get happening!!!


----------



## irontime (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm,MJ explain to me,just HOW I would do that,being that kuso is in Japan and I'm in Canada...


Ya MJ, get it right. 
All they ever do with each other is cybersex.


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

GP!!!How's your "cloned sheep"???


----------



## gopro (Jan 28, 2003)

I am drinking all of this in and deciding who will suffer my wrath first! I never would have found this if it weren't for....


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

Dero, 

to answer your question, please refer to IT's post


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

Dero, I still say we should refer to Albob's advice, and shoot a couple or more


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Dero, I still say we should refer to Albob's advice, and shoot a couple or more



Woo Hoo!!!  Two different people agreed with me in just two days.  That's gotta be a record.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Dero,
> 
> to answer your question, please refer to IT's post



HUH???
IT,is having cybersex with a cloned sheep???
I thought he had a NEW GF and things were going well...
UNLESS he called her,his EX's name again!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> HUH???
> IT is having cybersex with a cloned sheep???



This works for me  

and the ex's name is .....
????


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Woo Hoo!!!  Two different people agreed with me in just two days.  That's gotta be a record.


Well,what day is today???
It's not monday anymore,so it's not the official AlBob bashday anymore,old friend...


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

Dero 

here is what happened

IT had problems inflating the new GF, so he had to refer back to his ex, noting that the Ex is in JAPAN, cybersex was the only option at the current time


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> This works for me
> 
> and the ex's name is .....
> ????


Hmmmmm  I don't know  
Maybe if we ask the NEW GF...


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

Please refer to my detailed analysis,


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Please refer to my detailed analysis,


 So you're saying that the NEW and IMPROVED GF is not so NEW and IMPROVED,therefore,IT had to return to his old and not so improved EX(is that the beer?) 

Is dat what you're saying?


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok...I think,I understand... 
Can you explain why Gopro is all   
It looked like he had his g-string in a knot...and that knot was causing him such


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, The G-string belongs to the Moderator club  
Both IT and his ex are trying to join. Add to that their cybersex habits and you get some really angry Mods


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Well, The G-string belongs to the Moderator club
> Both IT and his ex are trying to join. Add to that their cybersex habits and you get some really angry Mods


You mean to say that THE g-string goes 'round???
One day W8 will wear the same g-string that I ARE BABOON wore the previous day?????
  

Ok,I don't want to hear anymore...'nuff said!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok,now it makes sense!!!
Now I understand why Gopro was all   
Yesterday during the day it was Corhollyo's turn to wear THE g-string and we all know that with his "BABY waiste" he had to tie knots in  THE g-string to make it(  sorry AllBob!!) fit.When it was GP's turn to wear THE same g-string,the knots were still there...ever seen what they do to a bull at a rodeo????
   


Zalright Gopro,we understand!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys gotta quit eating the yellow snow.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> You guys gotta quit eating the yellow snow.


I donna,I think we need to ask Frank Zappa!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Yesterday during the day it was Corhollyo's turn to wear THE g-string and we all know that with his "BABY waiste" he had to tie knots in  THE g-string to make it(  sorry AllBob!!) fit.



Hey, leave me out of this.   I'm not a Mod so it couldn't have been me that stretched it out.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

Relax Albob


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Relax Albob



I can't.  Dero's fantasizing about me in a G-string again and it scares the hell out of me.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

But dero is not a Moderator, Strange.....


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> You guys gotta quit eating the yellow snow.



IS This your BEST -


Please refrain from commenting


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I can't.  Dero's fantasizing about me in a G-string again and it scares the hell out of me.


 AlBob,I was reffering to the fact that I used the IT in there...
Don't flatter yourself...Moi,fantasizing about you.Are you 
You have been eating the yellow snow!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_You have been eating the yellow snow!!!!!



Mr. Zappa told me to.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Mr. Zappa told me to.


...and did you raise a pigmy pony also?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

Enough with the questions, just Shut up and Play your Guitar.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

Gentlmen - Please do not be side tracked from the main point of this Thread


Bump.....


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

What else is there to say?  I thought we agreed to just shoot the bastards.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh I remember,Gopro twice the mod in the competition arena...


----------



## Rusty (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What else is there to say?  I thought we agreed to just shoot the bastards.



I still want to hang a couple first.  Watch some eyes pop out and some pants get pissed.......you know the normal stuff.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What else is there to say?  I thought we agreed to just shoot the bastards.


That was the second main point!!!

"Run to the toilet and comb your hair"


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> I still want to hang a couple first.  Watch some eyes pop out and some pants get pissed.......you know the normal stuff.



You're a good man IPMC, thanks for reminding me. 
 



> _*Originally posted by Dero *_That was the second main point!!!



Yeah but it answered the first so let's just get on with da' hangin' and da' shootin'.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

Just like real mods,simply LURKING in da background!!!
There goes another one!!!!!
Git'em AlBob!!!

Tell me 'bout da bunnies...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah but it answered the first so let's just get on with da' hangin' and da' shootin'.



I'm gonna start thinkin your from Texas Albob, Hmmmmmm, could be, nothin but steers and queers and you ain't got horns.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> I still want to hang a couple first.  Watch some eyes pop out and some pants get pissed.......you know the normal stuff.



Excellent point - I see we have nothing else to agree upon. Let the party begin


----------



## Rusty (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I'm gonna start thinkin your from Texas Albob, Hmmmmmm, could be, nothin but steers and queers and you ain't got horns.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_ you ain't got horns.



Wrong again oh Wise but Stupid One...................No, you don't get to look.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I'm gonna start thinkin your from Texas Albob, Hmmmmmm, could be, nothin but steers and queers and you ain't got horns.



I think that the graphical presentation is rather informative and does not reflect on any part of the country. The execution can happen in Peru for all i care


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> I think that the graphical presentation is rather informative and does not reflect on any part of the country. The execution can happen in Peru for all i care


Canada will certainly open it's border for this activity!!!
 
Popcorn,peanuts...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaddup you, we don't need no mod hangings up here.


----------



## irontime (Jan 28, 2003)

You're right Scottie. We need a FIRE. Lets roast 'em up and toast some marshmallows.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

Hmmm,at the same time we could have a cloned sheep on a spit!!!
YEAH!!!!


----------



## irontime (Jan 28, 2003)

Sounds tasty, I'll go get the beer while you marinate W8

(and don't be using any of your own special sauce  )


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 28, 2003)

Ewwwwww  

If Dero's cookin, I think I'll get take out.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

Scotty...What is under your nick?What does that say??
Yeah,in blue!!!
Special of the day!!!
-SheechkaMODS-
   
No options for ya!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

Mods on a steak,oops,I meant stake!!! 
Can I have a Sleeman?


----------



## irontime (Jan 28, 2003)

He's right Scottie, sorry. Personally I don't want to take a chunk out of ya, so I think we'll just use you to warm up the fire with.


----------



## irontime (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Mods on a steak,oops,I meant stake!!!
> Can I have a Sleeman?


 Sure, I'll pick some up with the rye.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

OK... How do you like  your MOD???
-BLUE
-RARE
-MED/RARE
-MED
-MED/WELL DONE
-WELL DONE
-BURNT TO A CRISP
Personally,I'de stay away from blue,gotta cook all of the JUICE from some of them!!!
  


OK,this is turning bad...Cannibalism,yuck!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

Butt I'll go for the Sleeman!!!


----------



## irontime (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OK,this is turning bad...Cannibalism,yuck!!!


Hey  don't knock it till you tried it. Med/rare please


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll just sit by the fire with my Sleeman...
Where's W8???Got to get her ready...
Wish me luck...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I'll just sit by the fire with my Sleeman...
> Where's W8???Got to get her ready...
> Wish me luck...



Naaa, she'd be to dry, need somethin with some more fat on it.  

As long as your using the Sleeman's to marinate, I'll be happy.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> He's right Scottie, sorry. Personally I don't want to take a chunk out of ya, so I think we'll just use you to warm up the fire with.



With all the booz I've drank through the years, my liver should burn well.


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

OK...You seem to want to be the first MOD on!!!
If you insist!


----------



## Dero (Jan 28, 2003)

He,he...Look at them all...
Currently Active Users: 35 
There are currently 16 members and 19 guests on the boards. | Most users ever online was 96 on 07-18-2002 at 03:14 PM.
Badger, crackerjack414, Dero, HOWITIS, Jay_W, Kent777,  sicpecher, Stickboy, 



gopro ,kuso, MtnBikerChk, Scotty the Body,w8lifter.


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok, so the whole point of this thread is to find out why there was two of me in the competitors forum...I ask you this..."why not two of me?" More of gopro to go around! In fact, I should double mod in all forums! This way I can argue with everyone twice as much...and hell, I can even argue with MYSELF!

I like this idea. Gonna discuss this with Prince. And no...I don't wear a thong...EVER. I do wear panties, but I just like the bikini style with a full back.

goprogopro


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 29, 2003)

This is turning out to be a very special thread:bounce: 

Well-done please Dero


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OK... How do you like  your MOD???
> -BLUE
> -RARE
> ...


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I know who's avatar that is!


----------



## irontime (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ok, so the whole point of this thread is to find out why there was two of me in the competitors forum...I ask you this..."why not two of me?" More of gopro to go around!


I agree, MORE STEAK FOR EVERYONE! 
Does this mean I have to pick up more beer?


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 29, 2003)

IT - I might need some hard liqour with somebody like KUSO. The bitch will be hard to chew once you grill him


----------



## irontime (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't know about grilling Kuso, I hate the smell of burnt dog hair.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_I hate the smell of burnt dog hair.



That's only half the problem.  As full of shit as these Mods are can you imagine the stench when we toss them on the barbie.


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2003)

You got a point there AlBob,what is the alternative then?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Boil them in oil.   We then use the used oil/shit combo for an alternative fuel source.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah - Burn then/Fry them/ whatever to get the fuel

My heating bill was rather high this month


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> That's only half the problem.  As full of shit as these Mods are can you imagine the stench when we toss them on the barbie.



The MODS are full of shit? You son of a bitch! Well, I auta....damn, it stinks in here! I'm all alone too...hmmm...where's that coming from??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

Mod Boycott?  

DP


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Mod Boycott?
> 
> DP



Who'd notice?    Hmmmm............On second thought,  EVERYBODY would notice because it'd smell a lot nicer.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

My farts smell like 'Obsession'  


DP


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> My farts smell like 'Obsession'
> 
> 
> DP


'Obsessive kills.


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Boil them in oil.   We then use the used oil/shit combo for an alternative fuel source.


I'de be affraid of the fumes...
Must be some side effects to it.
Would it be toxic???
Any way you look at it,it could be lethal...
Maybe keep them around?
Safer for our health,since this IS a health site.
Whatd'ya think?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Safer for our health,since this IS a health site.
> Whatd'ya think?



Kind of a lesser of two evils?  OK, good point.  I guess we'll just have to put up with the stentch.


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2003)

Actually if you ask me ...
WE HAVE GREAT MODS HERE!!!
But only if you ask me.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Alright, which one of you Mods signed in using Dero's password???


----------



## Dero (Jan 29, 2003)

OMG!!!  
No kidding AlBob,here I've been working ALL day and I see this!!!
Now I have to change my password!!!
Grrrrrrrrrrr 
What else has been taken over????


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)

Damned what the fuck have I stubbled onto here??? 

You guys should really keep these feelings private. 

A fucking male group bonding gaybie thread   nothing make me feel worse.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_nothing make me feel worse.



Oh, I don't know, we've got a pot of boiling oil we could try.


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

LOL...I think I may prefer it that join your little orgy here  

 is it olive oil?? My skin is sensitive


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_ is it olive oil??



Extra virgin....................................just like you.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Extra virgin....................................just like you.




Unless the sheep beat us to it..................


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

Walked right into that one


----------



## Dero (Jan 30, 2003)

Man,that's gotta hurt!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 30, 2003)




----------

